# SCIONS of the New World <Jeremy,Velenne,Ferretguy,Argent Silvermage,Sparky>



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

None now could tell you how it came about, the Sundering. An Apocalypse that stripped the World of it's Mages,Priests and Druids...those names out of Legend, beings able to wield the _Gifts_ without being a Scion. If tales be true,then these folk of the old world, the _Old Ones_ as they are now called, died out, or left the World or...? No matter. Now steel and claw, scavanged ancient _artifacts_ and tactics dictate the Wars of the World. A rudimentary Science has arisen to fill the void of the Magic of this old World. 

Monsters and foul Fiends still walk the lands,They still have their Powers, and rumours of Dragons abound, the most awesome of Creatures. None that I have spoke to have ever seen one...Then, _they_ started to appear.
At first people dismissed the tales of the Scions as superstition,wives tales and drunken hallucinations of madmen. Then, Felmiyar Wyvernstrike walked into the center of Fontus Bluff's townsquare and challenged the Marshall. Marshall Brond was a tough old Dwarf, a crack shot with his pistol as well as with his hammer, but he had no idea what awaited him in his precious few remaining moments of life. In the blink of an eye, Wyvernstrike breathed his _Dragonflame_ upon Brond, reducing the Marshall to charred ash. The Scions had arrived.

Not all of the Gifted are Evil, though. Some are beneficial and kind of heart, Paragons of Virtue even. Nobody really knows just what their power comes from, though it is generally agreed that the Essence of the Old Races, as well that of Elementals,Dragons,Angels and Devils flows through the bodies of these new rulers of the World, the Scions. 

***********************************************************
SCIONS of the New World is a rather different PbP setting.

Players are extremely powerful, while still 1st Level, more Super heroes than standard D&D Characters. Each has Templates added,reflecting whatever Old race aspects have settled in them. As well, while there are no more Wizards,Sorcerers,Druids or Clerics, each Scion has access to Gifts, having the Sorcerer's spell progression and the choice of any Wiz/Sorc/Druid/Cleric spells that they wish as their Gifts. Powerful,indeed...


RULES
CORE 3.5 Rulebooks Only. That means PH,MM,DMG,Miniatures Handbook,(as well as some Templates from Savage Species,Manual of the Planes)

39 Pt Buy
Max HP@1st Level, 3/4 thereafter.
Max Starting Money as per Class. No magic items may be purchased.
All Martial Weapons are 1.5X cost
All Players have the Sorc Progression at equal level,choosing from Wiz/Sorc/Druid/Cleric spells.
Available Classes are Barbarian,Fighter,Marshall (Minis HB)Monk,
Ranger,Rogue.
Races: Hill Dwarf,Mountain Dwarf,Grey Elf,High Elf,Wild Elf,Wood Elf,Goblin,Gnome,Lightfoot Halfling,Tallfellow Halfling,Human,Kobold,Orc.

Favored Classes

Barbarian: Wild Elf,Orc
Fighter:Mountain Dwarf,High Elf
Healer: Hill Dwarf
Marshall:Grey Elf
Monk:Tallfellow Halfling
Ranger:Wood Elf,Gnome
Rogue:Goblin,Lightfoot Halfling,Kobold

Later, higher ECL races may be found to have the Scion Gifts, but for now, it's ECL 0 ones alone.

Changes

Rangers do not gain spells; instead, their Animal Companion is considered as a Druid's Companion ( full Ranger Levels, not half strength.

Kobolds (being less than ECL 0, frankly) gain a Chameleon ability, gaining a +4 Hide bonus, as well as a +2 to Use Device, from their ancient Sorcerous bent, now long gone...



Templates

Feral                                      +1
Half-Celestial(wingless)       +3
Half-Elemental                      +2  
Half-Fiend (wingless)            +3
Half-Dragon                          +3      
Insectile                                 +2
Multi-Headed                        +2 
Reptilian                                +2
Touched                                 +1

Touched Template

You have a connection to the Old Races that others envy and are a little afraid of. You gain +2 to Con,+2 to Cha and may cast Guidance 3/day and you also gain the Luck ability of 1 reroll/day as per the Luck Domain.As well, your Detect Shard ability has twice the range as other Scions.

All Clases gain Knowledge-Rituals,Listen,Search,Spot and Use Magic Device as Class Skills.

Natural Armor bonus from Template sources stack.

No Item Creation Feats are allowed, as this is all Lost Lore in the World of the Scion.

All Characters gain the Sorcerer's Spells known and Progression.
Charisma is used for the DC of Gifts.
Spells are chosen from the Cleric,Druid,Sorc/Wizard Lists.
No Spell Componants are needed,unless a GP amount is specified.

All Scions have Defensive Scores as per D20 Modern.
Barbarian,Fighter Healer,Marshall.........Monks and Rangers and Rogues 

  Level...............................................................Level
  1  +1...............................................................1  +3
  2  +2...............................................................2  +4
  3  +2...............................................................3  +4
  4  +3...............................................................4  +5
  5  +3...............................................................5  +5
  6  +3...............................................................6  +6
  7  +4...............................................................7  +6
  8  +4...............................................................8  +7
  9  +5...............................................................9  +7
10  +5..............................................................10  +8

The following Racial Weapons are added to the list from the Player Handbook

WEAPON                         Cost     Dmg(s)  Dmg(m)    Crit      Range Inc   Weight         Type
Dwarf Hammer                 36GP     1D8        1D10        x3             n/a            7lbs       Bludgeoning

Elven Blade                       45GP    1D6         1D8        18+/x2        n/a            4lbs      Slash/Pierce

Elven Longknife               10GP    1D3         1D4        18+/x2        10'            2lbs      Pierce/Slash     
Sizes are Tiny and Small.

Elven Bow                         150GP   1D6         1D8          x3             130'          3lbs     Piercing

Goblin Flail                       40GP     1D6         1D8        19+/x2         n/a           4lb      Bludgeoning

Goblin Spike-Ball             20GP    1D4          1D6        20/X3          10'           1lb       Piercing/Bludgeoning

Gnomish  Sword                30GP    1D4          1D6        19+/x3         n/a          2lbs      Piercing/Slashing   

Gnome Spring-Knife         50GP   1D4           1D6        19-20/X3     10'          2lbs       Piercing     

Halfling Throwing Knife   10GP    1D3          1D4        19+/x2         20'          1lb        Piercing/Slashing

Halfling Double-Mace      40GP    1D4          1D6        20/X3           n/a          6lbs      Bludgeoning
Considered a Monk Weapon

Humans may choose 1 Exotic Weapon that is not racially aligned as a Martial Weapon.

Orcish Vurka                    50GP     1D10      2D6         18+/X2         n/a          10lbs     Slashing
Large Flamberge like weapon(the spiky Orcsword of fantasy!)

Orcish Ironfist Mace       30GP      1D8        1D10       20/X2           n/a          10lbs     Bludgeoning


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

Guys, think Inayashu meets Highlander meets a very dark D&D World.

Most of the folk in the World are Mundanes,beings unable to utilize magic, though still deadly. Scions are the ruling elite in most places, though the PCs are still wet behind the ears, and need to be even more cautious thanin a normal D&D World. A quartet of fledling Scions is liable to spook the ruler of a particular Land, and they will be watched at the least...




I didn't mention how Scions gain Power...they gather Shards, lost bits of Magic.
Sometimes, the Shards are in other Scions (literally) and, well, folks die.
Less savory-minded Scions will kill you and rip a Shard right out of your arm/chest/wherever.

More goodly natured Scions will at least remove the Shards without killing you (maybe, depending on who/what you are).

Some prefer games of chance of other competitions to Duelling.

_Shards_

Shards appear as tiny crystals of various sorts. Some will move you towards reaching more power (XP), some will grant amazing knowledges (Feats) and some...

_ The True Shards_
There are some SHards that are said to be direct bits of Old ones' Essence, while most Shards are thought to be some sort of residual Magic.
True Shards grant Permanent Abilities,Supernatural in origin (permanent until someone rips them from your body,that is...)

Some Powers known include Regeneration,Damage Resistance,Spell resistance and Permanent Spell Effects,Flight,Elementa Resistance etc...
If theories prove true, there may be true Shards out there that are even bits of the Gods, thought long Dead to the World...

**********************************************************

Anyways, you four (and I will not be taking any other players, sorry folks) need to discuss what Gifts,Templates etc, as well as a group dynamic. Are you Good, Evil, out to create an Empire, or possibly bring another down. WHatever you choose is great by me. I want a loose feel forthis one, with the Players directing the goals of the game. Most of my othergames are big storylines (ask ferretguy,I tend to do things like have the fate of the entire world hanging on the PCs...btw,Dave, Kozan Lotus-Eater and company STILL have not stopped the _Darkbringer_..ahem.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 6, 2003)

AWESOME!

Quick question:  I see we're 1st level, but how much LA can we buy with templates?  I got confused on this when I got down to the Templates section.

I'd definately like a change of pace from trying to be a "superhero" team of do-gooders.  That's essentially what most D&D parties are as it is.

"Building an empire."  Now that's promising.  Or how about power-hungry Scions who have banded together in an effort to get more shards- no matter who has them or what they're doing with them?  Or both?

Uriel, my favorite comic book characters were always burly brawlers- wolvie, hulk, maul, bane, you get the idea.  So I'll look at a Feral Orc Barbarian and see how well that stacks up.  Might even work toward Dragon Disciple.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2003)

Here we go..


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2003)

The _elf?_ stood there listening to the sway of the trees. His senses far superior He stood tall ahd broad for an elf but the glistening brass scales along his body marked him as far more. The sound of the wolf padding toward him didn't effect him in the least, he simply squated and the wolf walked up to him and licked his hand. 

Allow me to introduce Brahnz. 
Wildelf 1/2 dragon ranger and his partner Lupe'


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2003)

Spell failure for armor?  Maximum number of templates?  Maximum Level Adjustment from templates?

I definately like shard seekers.  Like bounty hunters but not as interested in collecting bounties on Scions but rather their shards.  >  Seekers of the Shards, neh?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 6, 2003)

LMAO!  (inside joke)


----------



## Velenne (Dec 6, 2003)

What about the Celesial, Fiendish, and other templates from Manual of the Planes?  (Wood, Elements, Shadow)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2003)

Depending on what ends up being allowed, I was thinking a multi-headed (2) insectile half-fiend kobold rogue.

I don't know where I'll get the stats for all the things I'll need especially building on a kobold.  But the idea is a cunning character not opposed to abasing himself before the powers that be while plotting their downfall.  A fly on the wall who can aquire information, get into places, and generally mess someone up if he gets the drop on them.

Effect will hopefully be something like the Fang of Lloth prestige class from Song & Silence minus two arms.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm not actually awake...the horrid Madonna upstairs (that 'music ' song,with the hellishly repetitive beat) woke me up...and the burrito from last night...


Anyways,
Sorry foer the Brainfart,
It's 3 points of Template....
I could be persuaded to raise it to 4

I guess Wood is OK from the Manual of the Planes, Fiendish and Celestial wouldn't be appropriate, as they represent creatures from other Planes. Half Celestial/Fiend is present for PCs. You are born Mundane, and Scion powers develop (think mutant gene   ).
Shadow would be ok, though I didn't see a LA for the template.

I can post any template info that folks don't have access to...

Alas multi-headed insectilce half fiend Kobold would be beyond a starting character...being +6 or more.

_However_, I was thinkng of certain True Shards spontaneously adding Templates. That would be fun(ny)

_ Wovergog stood atop the pile of rivals, all Scions, all dead...eight of the strongest he had slayed, stepping towards the pedastal in the temple, his hand grasping the glowing Shard. One clawed talon opening a gash along his forearm, he inserted the Shard, screaming'I have the Power, I am master!'.
Sudden spasms wracked Wovergog, his brain assailed by agony and ecstacy all bombarding him at once. From his neck ripped a wound and then a mass of flesh formed into a second head,an exact duplicate of his own...'Screw You, I have the Power!'. Then, the left hand shot up and poked the original head between the eyes....Dammit, Wovergog had had better days._

Nod to Army of darkness and the Three Stooges...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2003)

....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey, ya never know til ya ask.  

In that case we'll pare it down to a Two-Headed Insectile Wood Elf.

Think Doctor Smith after he goes all spidery in Lost in Space the movie.  Complete with Gary Oldman's winning personality.  Times two... 

Still haven't worked out what the dynamic is going to be between myself and myself.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2003)

So is there going to be spell failure for armor?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> So is there going to be spell failure for armor?




Nope


----------



## Velenne (Dec 7, 2003)

Ah...my inspiration!  I think the best fit for him would be Feral Half-dragon Half-orc Monk!  He wars with his bestial nature and is thus a more dualistic creature- part savage, part sage.  His horrific appearance contrasts his desire to be accepted and find true companionship.  But his dragon nature also makes him slightly covetous and power-hungry.

I'm thinking he grew up in the wild and roamed as animal until an aged mentor discovered him and slowly brought him into a more disciplined and controlled life.  Showed him a better way.  Until my character killed the old bastard by accident.  Now he has to live with that guilt ... hmm, it's still a work in progress.

This would also mean making his total LA 4, so Uriel I'll let you have a look and see if you'd be willing to upgrade us a bit.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2003)

OH this game looks like alot o'fun...I think I'll go for the 1/2 celestial touched Dwarf Fighter...or monk...damn, must think....can't deceide....although the whole creating our own empire sounds just up my alley. Although Ron, do have another idea if you want the whole superhero feel, have an idea about hit points that I got from Skull and Crossbones gamesystem..I'll discuss it with you on sunday, may work good with this game.
....hmmm on the other hand a hafling with the above templates or even with 1/2 fiend...can we say short man complex...nepoleon syndrome...I think I may be VERY happy soon....
Oh and btw Ron...glad you remember its Kozan Lotus Eater and party...after all the others are just helpers along Kozans quest for law and order in a imperfect world...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> OH this game looks like alot o'fun...I think I'll go for the 1/2 celestial touched Dwarf Fighter...or monk...damn, must think....can't deceide....although the whole creating our own empire sounds just up my alley. Although Ron, do have another idea if you want the whole superhero feel, have an idea about hit points that I got from Skull and Crossbones gamesystem..I'll discuss it with you on sunday, may work good with this game.
> ....hmmm on the other hand a hafling with the above templates or even with 1/2 fiend...can we say short man complex...nepoleon syndrome...I think I may be VERY happy soon....
> Oh and btw Ron...glad you remember its Kozan Lotus Eater and party...after all the others are just helpers along Kozans quest for law and order in a imperfect world...




Though shalt not badmouth Napoleon, who was 5'6",btw, Dave, just like you.
5'6" was average for his time, although he had a lot of tall generals, thus the myth about him being short.

As far as the 3 or 4 points, I was thinking Orc,half-Dragon,Feral is what,+16 Str?
With Velenne (of course) putting an 18 on STR, that may be a bit to much...not just for him, but in general.A 34 STR is rediculous. I may have to keep it at 3 pts for my Sanity, besides, there would hardly be anything to aspire to once one had a 34 STR. Man, that really leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 34 Strength, good God. What's that, a +12??? 
Ugh, 34 Strength...
I'll have time to think this one through, as i don't plan on starting the actual game until after i get back from Gencon West (I did want to get the bare bones out therefor you guys).
34 Strength...I need to go lay down.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 7, 2003)

*me looks at 34 and shrugs*  15 hit points.    Strength schmength.  There's always class abilities, war hulks, spells, and feats to aspire too.  Oh, and levels to keep magic missiles from killing ya.



I hope ya stick with 4.  I was looking forward to my 4 ear'd, 4 arm'd, frying, plastic, meepo-beater.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 7, 2003)

> I hope ya stick with 4. I was looking forward to my 4 ear'd, 4 arm'd, frying, plastic, meepo-beater.




Dear god, now *I've* got to go lay down...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 8, 2003)

Bump for the DM!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

There's no need to bump it, I'm here.

I'm just thinking about the wrongnes of stats at 34 at 1st level. 
I think that's why I settled on 3LA points in my write-up.

Off to the knee doctor in a few minutes, I'll post something later.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 9, 2003)

Well for what it's worth, I had preliminarily assessed his stats at:
STR: 30
DEX: 14
CON: 17
INT: 10
WIS: 16
CHA: 10

This is as a Feral Half-Dragon Half-orc.  If we stay at +3 LA, he'll go Half-Water Elemental instead of Half-Dragon, changing it to:
STR: 24
DEX: 14
CON: 17
INT: 10
WIS: 18
CHA: 10

This would reduce the natural armor, eliminate the natural attack routine, swap out immunies, and exchange the breath weapon for progressing spell-like abilities.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Honestly,it wasn't your characters that I was worried about, but the NPCs that you would face, since I am using the same rules for them (and they are not all Level 1).

A 34 Str (for instance) Feral 1/2Dragon NPC dishing out 2D6+18 damage...without power attack/magic/specialization/whatever, when you folks have 15 HPs. I didn't really like those odds.

As well, it would force every half-dragon/fiend/celestial to either be _Touched_ (which is a damned cool template,with no drawbacks, IMO) or _Feral_, cutting down on creativity.
While it makes sense for these very powerful beings to either be 'connected' with the Old Races, or wild and untamed (Feral Half Celestial is a wierd one...) seems to cut down on the options.

Velenne, you mentioned Shadow Creature. I didn't see any proper LA for them.

Likewise, everyone, if there is a _Core_ Template that you think (Undead not included, _for now_) would work here, let me know.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 9, 2003)

That's kewl, I can dig it.  Going with the Feral Half-Water Elemental Monk then.  I'll try to post it tonight.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> That's kewl, I can dig it.  Going with the Feral Half-Water Elemental Monk then.  I'll try to post it tonight.




Ack...now I sort of feel like a d^*k...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 10, 2003)

You're not a d$*k, you're the DM!  It's your job to lay down the law!   Don't sweat it! 

Semm will be posted momentarily.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 10, 2003)

*Semm*
_Male Feral Half-Water Elemental Half-Orc Monk 1_
_Medium Outsider(Native)_
Height: 7'1" 
Weight: 545lbs 
Scales: Blue to Green
Age: 3 years
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Homeland: ??
Patron Diety: None

*Attributes*
*Str:* 24 (+7)
*Dex:*  14 (+2) 
*Con:*  16 (+3) 
*Int: *  10 (0) 
*Wis: *  18 (+4) 
*Cha: *  11 (0)

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+3 
*HP:* 11  [Max@1st]
*AC:* 23 [10 + 2 Dex + 4 Wis + 7 Natural) [+1 Dodge; Conditional]
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +0 *Grapple: +11*
*Melee:* +7
*Ranged:* +2
*Speed:* 40’ 

*Saves*
*Fort:*  +5 
*Ref: *  +4 
*Will:  * +6 


*Attacks-Weapons*:
*Unarmed*  +7 melee (Unarmed strike; 1d6+7; 20 x2); 
---Flurry +5/+5 (1d6+7)
*2 claws*  +7/+7 melee (Claw; 1d8+7; 20 x2); 


*Feats:* Dodge (1st), Improved Grapple (Mnk1)

*Skills:* 
Spot +6 [2 ranks]
Listen +6 [2 ranks]
Hide +6 [4 ranks]
Move Silently +6 [4 ranks]
Survival +5 [2 ranks, cc]


*Languages* - Common, Orc

*Racial Qualities:* Orc Blood, Darkvision 60', Fast Healing 2, Improved Grab, Claws (d8), Obscuring Mist 1/day?

Spells per day: 5/3
Spells Known: 
_O_: Create Water, Detect Magic, Know Direction, Touch of Fatigue
_1st_: Enlarge Person*, Magic Fang
* - Need approval.

*Class Qualities:* 
_Monk:_
--Bonus Feat (Improved Grapple)
--Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike


*Possessions:*
_Wearing/Carrying_
_Wooden Holy Symbol(??), Manacles
_


_In backpack/belt_ 
N/A

*Coin:* 4gp

*Description:*Semm still displays a great deal of his animal heritage in the open.  He lumbers, long arms nearly reaching the ground, from place to place.  He sniffs at everyone he meets.  He has no issues with heeding the call of nature wherever it may strike him.  However, his keenly developed senses and newly-aquired appreciation for logical thought make him far more dangerous than he seems.  Semm still wears Master's odd holy symbol as a reminder that he is shedding his animalistic tendencies.  He also always keeps the manacles that once held him wrapped diagonally across his chest like a sash as a warning of what might happen if he fails to do so. 

*History:*  The man Semm came to call Master discovered the beast quite accidently.  Initially, Master was Prey.  Semm the Animal had roamed the wilderness its whole life, hunting game both large and small.  When he at last plunged for this tasty-looking human, his Prey evaded him.  Over and over until the animal simply ran out of energy.  Then the oddest thing happened:  The Prey began to play a little set of pipes.

The animal, even exausted as it was, was entranced.  It followed the human all the way back to a little cottage far outside of its usual territory.  There, as the seasons passed, the Prey became the Master.  Semm was fed at first and treated like the animal he was, bound to a wall by a set of manacles and chain.  Always the Master would speak to him and soon Semm began to speak back.  Word by word, step by step, the animal became the man.  

Master taught Semm of a whole new way to live.  A way of the mind _and then_ the muscle.  Semm learned, slowly, to overcome the driving fear of death and starvation that had previously consumed him, living from one hunt to the next.  

Until one day, during a thunderstorm (one of the magical ones that came from nowwhere; Semm is deeply afraid of thunder and lightning), the Animal came back.  When Semm woke, he held Master's cold dead arm in his jaw.  Master had been sleeping...

After fighting with his Animal for many days, his new mind won out.  He took Master's odd necklace and his old manacles and made off for Someplace Else.  He didn't care where.  That was how he ended up in ....  ?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 10, 2003)

Two quick questions:

1 - Since he's _technically_ an Outsider due to his template, he _technically_ can't cast Enlarge Person on himself.  Would you make an exception in this case?  Semm gets big when he's hunting. 

2 - Was curious if you'd let me exchange the Spell-like abilities from the Half-Water elemental template for a Swim speed.  It would make more sense in the character's case.  Don't know why they didn't get them anyway.  The template on the whole is pretty weak for +2 LA, imho.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Two quick questions:
> 
> 1 - Since he's _technically_ an Outsider due to his template, he _technically_ can't cast Enlarge Person on himself.  Would you make an exception in this case?  Semm gets big when he's hunting.
> 
> 2 - Was curious if you'd let me exchange the Spell-like abilities from the Half-Water elemental template for a Swim speed.  It would make more sense in the character's case.  Don't know why they didn't get them anyway.  The template on the whole is pretty weak for +2 LA, imho.




1: Yes, you areall Native to the World The Elemental/fiend/whatever represents Essence that was absorbed while in the womb from whatever source it came from, dead beings,enchanted places etc...

2: Just take a Swim speed of 60'. Keep the Abilities, A water Elemental creature should be able to swim...

3:Anyone that uses a Brom as their pic (ahem, my Avatar) is A-Ok with me.

Wierd Request to all.
 Since Velenne has used a name that starts with 'S', could you all make sure that you have names that start with something different than everyone else?
It gets annoying on my 'high-tech maps posting Sm for Semm, Sr for Sardar,Sl for Sarell etc...

Thanks


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 11, 2003)

Its a cool theme u got going Uriel, I'm looking forward to lurking & seeing how it turns out


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks, N'D.

Off to Gencon West all, hopefully I will see some interesting and odd characters when I return.

If you are all posting backgrounds, here's a blurb for you.
You are all either residents, or living near Gerdle's Gulch, a town of perhaps 800 somewere in the Badlands near the borders of Elfholme and Niflheim.There are maybe 30 Scions in the town, a high percentage compared to elsewhere, as it is a relative safe haven for launching expeditions to uproot Essence.
Law is kept by Marshall Ruorn (Dwarf-Earth Elemental,Touched Level  5), a fair,if gruff fellow and his assistant Deputy Marshall Grod (Human Reptilian,Touched Level 3).

_
The Badlands are (generally) a hard place to make a living, having bad soil, many horrid monsters and packs of bandits and rogue Scions of a,shall we say, less than altruistic nature. However, some manage to eke out a living, trading goods and information, as well as those who strike it rich in some vein of ore, or gemstones, or the rare find of an Oldworld Ruin.

The land known as Elfholme is just that, a large concentration of Elvenkind, having many small forests (remnants of a larger forest tha once spread across the continent, or so say the elves. The Grey Elves Lord ot over the commoner Wood Elves and High Elves, though their Scion-Marshalls are a fair lot,all-in-all.
Folk of other races are welcome, as long as they have some skill or other ability to contribute. Wandering packs of Scions looking for Essence are not tolerated for long...

Niflheim is one of the most dreaded places in all of the Land.
The name speak the truth. There are ancient cities teeming with the Undead,Ghouls,Wraiths and hordes of shambling Zombies, hungry for the flesh of the Living.As well, Vampires and more unsavory creatures rule this land, rumoured to be Scions, or to have once been Scions.
No sane Mundane goes to Niflheim, but Scions are drawn like moths to the flame by tales of Essence Shards so rich that you could taste their purity from a mile off. It is a pity that most are heedless of the fact that the more intelligent undead are aware of this, and set traps for unwary Scions, hungry for Essence.
_


----------



## Velenne (Dec 12, 2003)

> Wandering packs of Scions looking for Essence...




Shall that be us?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2003)

Seekers of the Shard is fine by me.  Though you may need a leash holder.  Preferably one whose's arms can grow back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2003)

Personaly I thnk we should be called the Snugglebunnies. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 13, 2003)

Your opinion on this matter is noted and squashed into goo.  Thank you.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't know Argent....What about the Holy and Just Order of the Ferrets? Kind of has that questing type ring to it, also just think of the fear we will strike into the hearts of evildoers? By the way are we going for a evil group or what? (if so then the name could be The Tyranical and Odiferous Pack of Weasels could work...  )
 Well character concept may now be Lizard/Touched Dwarf (class undecided damn...)


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 15, 2003)

OK here is the beginnings of the character...

Tzzecct Oakshield    Touched Insectile Dwarf Rogue  1st level

Str: 12  +1
Dex: 21  +5
Con: 19  +4
Int: 12   +1
Wis: 14   +2
Chr: 14   +2

Hit: 30 (3d8+12)  
AC: 22 (10+ 2(natural) 5(dex) 3(def bonus) 2 armor)
Move: 20'    Climb: 20'
BAB: 0   Melee: +1  Ranged: +5
Saves: 
Fort: 4  Ref: +7  Will: +2
Feats:  
Nimble Fingers (+2 disable device and Open Locks)
Abilities: 
Tremorsense, 60' Darkvision
Spells: Per Day: 5/4   Known:4/2
0 level:
  Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Flare, Resistance
1st Level:
  Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist
Skills:...........Rank:........Stat:...Mod.......Total:
Balance..........2..............5.....................7
Appraise.........2..............1.....................3
Bluff...............2..............2....................4
Disable Device...4.............1........2...........7
Escape Artist....2.............5.....................7
Hide................4.............5.....................9
Jump...............2.............1.....................3
Listen..............2..............2....................4
Search.............2..............1....................3
Spot................2..............2.......4............8
Use Magic Dev...2..............2....................4
Move Silently.....4..............5....................9
Open Locks........4..............5.......2...........11
Know (Ritual)......2..............1...................3

Equipment:
Shortbow  (45gp)   1d6 (20/x3)    60'   2#
40 Arrows   (2gp) 2#
Short Sword  (15gp)   1d6  (19-20/x2)   2#
Dagger(1gp)   1d4   (19-20/x2)     1#
Leather Armor (25gp)  +2AC   15#
Thieves Tools (30gp)   1#
Backpack   (2gp)2#
Silk Rope 50'  (10gp)   5#
Whetstone  (2cp)   1#
Waterskin  (1gp)   4#
Travelers Outfit  (1gp)   5#
3 Days Trail Rations  (15gp)   3#

total Carried: 43#        Money left:66gp   4sp   8cp


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

Back from Gencon...tired.

High Points

1:
Played 'D&D', as in original D&D with a,shall we say, 'out of it' Dave Arneson. You know, the guy who was there at the beginning?
For ferretguy,Judd played as well.
Quote:'You see 500 hundred orcs,12 Trolls and 13 Ogres in the room...'

Quote:'You are instantly teleported 500 feet up over Blackmoor Bay, what do you do?'

Quote:'Yeah,yeah, I hate Math, just roll the damned dice. A 15? Yeah,I guess that hits...'


2:I met Brom, my #1 fave artist (I'll be posting a pick of he and I doing the 'metal devils horns' when my friend Robin develops them, so you guys besides ferretguy can see my ugly mug.Brom was humble and really very cool.

3:Um..some stuff that I can't mention on here, ahem..., ferretguy, I'll tell you in person 

4layed Warhammer Fantasy RP (my other fave RPG) and I FINALLY got to sell my soul to Tzeentch, Changer of the Ways..right before a Slaneeshi Cultist eviscerated me...still, it was fun.

5: Found some good mexican food (ate there 2 times sat and today as I was heading out of town...Mmm...tamales).

6: Played Warmachine, a very cool minis game.

7:Got to see William Shattner,Virginia Hey (Zahn from farscape and 'the road-warrior-chick',and the 3 amigos from Battlestar Galactica (Dirk Benadict,Richard Hatch and the Boomer guy, forget his name).

8:Impersonated a Bacardi Rep and got many folks to drink at 5am (there are pics...with us taking their IDs as well,they were all 21+...

9layed a new game 'Hall Bowling' with this frickin huge D20 that the RPGA gave away with membership,I mean...some other butt was playing it and I observed him at 5am...


10:A Cheerleader Convention was taking place in the same Convention Center...

Low Points

1::I forgot my bag of Game Books...in the rush to get on the road.
2: Didn't find the good food until Sat, bad sandwiches and pizza before that (Ugh...)

3:No Confrontation games...

4:As usual at these things, everything was selling for retail (you think you'd get a discount for paying 55 bucks to sit around frthe weekend).

5: Dave Arneson's 'Back in the Old Days' stories...they really were worth the game (which was rather like the games you played when you were 12...).

6:That kid who ruined Boba Fett was there...I didn't bite his nose off, regardless of what he did to my childhood hero.

7:Except for Brom and Shattner, the autographs were all 20 bones each...ugh.
This was described on the website as a noiminal fee...

8:There were 1200 people in an area the size of a massive sports stadium...someone is losing their job in the PR/advert departments...
The individual events were all $, from 1.50 to 5 bucks. After the entrance fee, that sort of blowed, you know?

9:Couldn't check Enworld...

10:That Cheerleader Convention (takes a MOMENT to wipe away the tears), was starting right as we were leaving. We were slated to stay another day, see the beach, drive up Hgy 1/the Coast, but one of our guy's wives became really ill, and he wouldn't let up until he was on the way home.
Dammit, we missed the cheerleader convention...


************************************************** ******
Glad to be Home.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 15, 2003)

I've always wanted to go to a gaming con but whenever one's in town, all my friends start up with the excuses.  One of these days!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2003)

Where's them freaky Muties, boyz!?!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2003)

Hmmm...  Maybe I can come up with an alternate.  Else we may end up with TWO insectile varmints.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 24, 2003)

So...Gentlemen...are we going to do this or what???


----------



## Velenne (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm all set. 

Havn't heard from Uriel in a long time though.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2003)

Maybe if you hadn't stolen my concept!    Just kidding.  More a matter of holiday hustle and bustle.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm just waiting to see the other 2 characters (boots Jeremy and Argent).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2003)

Still here.  After Friday I should be somewhat normalized.  Tis the season for chaos.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm having a hard time creating a character. I need help. I've fallen and I can't get up.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time creating a character. I need help. I've fallen and I can't get up.




Well, we have a Feral Orc/Water Elemental Monk and a Touched Insectile Dwarf Rogue.


Weren't you going with a Half-Brass Dragon Elf Ranger?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 1, 2004)

I Want To Play This!!!!!!1111  :d :d


----------



## Velenne (Jan 5, 2004)

Argent, you almost ready?  What else do we need to get started here?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Argent, you almost ready?  What else do we need to get started here?



Should be done tomorrow. just need to tweek the character.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2004)

*The wait is over*

Brahnz
 	Half Dragon Wild Elf, 1st-Level Ranger
 	Medium Humanoid (Elf) Half Bronze Dragon
Hit Dice:	1d8+3 (11 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	19 (+3 Dex, +4 Natural armor, +2 leather armor), touch 13, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/+7
Attack:	Long spear +7 melee (1d8+6/x3) or longbow +4 ranged (1d8/x3)
Full Attack:	Long spear +7 melee (1d8+6/x3) or longbow +4 ranged (1d8/x3)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Lightning Breath, Druidic Magic
Special Qualities:	Elven traits, Dragon traits, Ranger Traits
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +1, Will –1*
Abilities:	Str 22, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 17
Skills:	Hide +1, Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +4, Survival +6, Knowledge Geography +6, Knowledge Nature +6, Climb +10, Jump +10, Craft Leather +6
Feats:	Weapon Focus (longbow), Tracking
Alignment:	Neutral good
Advancement:	By Ranger
Level Adjustment:	+3
Half Bronze Dragon-Wild Elf Traits (Ex): Possess the following racial traits.
·	Str +8, Dex +2, Con +2, Cha +2.
·	Medium size.
·	An elf ’s base land speed is 30 feet.
·	Natural armor improves by +4. 
·	Immunity to sleep spells and effects, Electricity and Paralysis effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
·	(Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
·	Low-light vision, Darkvision 60.
·	Bite damage: 1d6, Claw Damage: 1d4
·	A half Bronze dragon has a 60-foot line of lightning Breath weapon. Usable once per day it deals 6d8 points of damage. A successful Reflex save (DC 13) reduces damage by half.
·	Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the Longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, Shortbow, and composite Shortbow.
·	+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
·	Automatic Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan.

Ranger Traits:
·	Favored Enemy: Aberrations
·	Gain Tracking as free feat.
·	Wild Empathy: Normal animal +4 /Magical Beasts +0
·	Animal Companion: Wolf (Lupe’)

Spells Known:
Orisons: (May cast 5 Per day) Light, Mending, Purify food and Drink, Detect Magic.
1st Level: (May Cast 4 Per Day) Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals.

Equipment: (Full GP for 1st level Ranger)
2 Long Spears [15g]


----------



## Velenne (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet!  Welp, is that it Uriel?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2004)

Jeremy still needs to post a character.

Argent: Sorcerers don't exist as a Class.
Go ahead and choose another favored.
In fact, ignore favored Class Rules. You guys are Bad-Asses, you don need no stinkin' Favored Classes!

As well, Argent,pick spells as if you were a Sorc, as your _Gifts_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Jeremy still needs to post a character.
> 
> Argent: Sorcerers don't exist as a Class.
> Go ahead and choose another favored.
> ...



Done.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Done.




How do you cast 4 1st level spells per day? :O I have you at 2 1@1st and 1 for the Cha.

I think I need to clarify.

You are all 1st level characters. Yes, you have Templates which make you the equiv of 4th level, though you have the HP/bab saves etc... of a ist level character. As well, you have a Sorceror progression at your actual character level, so Level 1 right now.

What this means is that you will walk all over Mundanes but be on even keel with other Scions of equal level, which is how I wanted it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2004)

BTW, the three character so far look very cool.

I had thought about adding a 5th, seeing as Anime groups all have 5...
Narleth Drider had mentioned wanting to play, but he'd make another bug/spider I'm sure... 'We've already got one!'Oh, and the 5th would have to be the chick...There's always a chick.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh definately!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Oh definately!




OK, so a chick. Unless one of you is going to be the chick...

:|


We have a big bruiser (Velenne), a sneaky git (Jeremy, I think)
Whatever ferretguy is...techie?smart guy?

Argent could be the chick, or not...

Argent, are you gonna be the chick? Should we look for a chick?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OK, so a chick. Unless one of you is going to be the chick...
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



yOU WANT ME TO BE YOUR B!TCH?     OK


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> yOU WANT ME TO BE YOUR B!TCH?     OK




I was joking...

You did so well with Aska, though for a whiny 15 year old).

We'll just advertise.
'Anime-Style group of Misfits and freaks needs _Chick_ spot filled.Must be whiny and second-guess everyone.If you are a princess of some useless culture, that helps too (in which case sayng 'Well, I AM a Princess,after all...). Inquire within.'

Hmmm...I need a properly gruesome way to kill Aska, btw (rubs chin).


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey Uriel, if you seriously are looking for a fifth, I'm interested. I've never made a such a whacked character before, sounds like fun, and your world sounds awesome. I'd happily play The Chick, though I won't make any promises to play the stereotypical princess role to the hilt. 

At some point, I'd like to get into one of your games (re: my inquiry in your LEW Feral Smackdown Battle Royal thread). You seem endlessly inspired and I want to play in that environment.

To that end, I'm gonna go kick around ideas for a character assuming this all works out.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 12, 2004)

What Ho???!! do you not see? Insectile/Touched/Rogue?....sneaky,magic sensing, shoot them from a distance type character....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a vision of how Brahnz looks. I'm ready to rock. I'll still be the chick. That's the way I'm seeing her.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I had a vision of how Brahnz looks. I'm ready to rock. I'll still be the chick. That's the way I'm seeing her.




OK, chick it is,if ya like.

Hey Dave (ferretguy), remember when i wantedto make a Eunich for Damon's fantasy hero game and he nixed me? Man, that guy would have been cool...
-1 OCV (less aggressive/testosterone) and immune to seduction/sexual advances,etc...but NNNNOOOO! 
Ok, flashback rant over.
Some lame girl borrowed my pen at one of the bars tonight and then stole it. As ferretguy about my pens/pencils...Ko-I-Noor.
Do not steal my Pen.
I said some incredibly unkind things to her.
Really folks, the rock-a-billy thing is very 'over'. It looks even less good when the girl is an old woman (over 25). 

OK, drunk/after work rant REALLY over now.

Sparky, I guess a fifth spot is open, since Narleth Drider/draegloth/stomatopod hasn't spoke up yet.

PS: Pssst! Dave, notice how I worked a Mantis Shrimp (Stomatopod) into that above ?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Really folks, the rock-a-billy thing is very 'over'. It looks even less good when the girl is an old woman (over 25).



As the Ancient among us (age 40) fark you! LOL


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2004)

Kadalar Senshek
Male Kobold Rogue 1 (Insectile, Feral)

Kadalar was an unusual specimen with a keen intellect and a strong love of scheming.  Skilled with the traps of his kind he loved plotting and planning in phases that would normally escape that of his ken.

That was until the change.

Whatever respect Kadalar had gained for his planning was lost or became fear when his eyes fell out, revealing segmented yellow globes beneath.  Horrible, wracking pains shook his body for a weak as spindly arms burst from his torso in addition to his normal arms.  And his prized possession, his intellect, dwindled to a fragment of its former (compartive to other kobolds) glory--disappearing in a fog of beastial half memories and flashbacks.

Now a creature of shadows, he keeps to other freaks like him.  Another creature of the earth, what once may have been a dwarf by the name of Oakshield experienced a similar mutation and the two work together to survive. 

Together with a draconic half-human that Kad looks up to and his dangerous pet/friend/monster Semm they struggle to carve out a path for themselves in a world that finds most of them hideous and grotesque.

But Kad is discovering that he appears to be developing magic powers, like his draconic ancestors, and there may come a time where he can scheme once more.  The power of dragons, the cunning of kobolds (RAWR!), Kadalar Senshek will show them all!

----

Forgive me if I took too many liberties or left someone out, just throwing ideas out right now.  Definately open to suggestions.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds good to me!  Let's rock!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm game if you don't mind that I'm jumping into two of your games...

I only have the core books, can somebody fill me in on the Touched template?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> I'm game if you don't mind that I'm jumping into two of your games...
> 
> I only have the core books, can somebody fill me in on the Touched template?



It's in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

Right... but what _is_ it?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 12, 2004)

You know as much as we do.  It's all disclosed at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool. Just wanted to know that it wasn't in some book I don't have. Say, how long are you guys going to be around. With your quick replies, I'd like to ask some questions/bounce some ideas off of you, if you don't mind. I always like to knit character backgrounds together whenever possible, so maybe Brahnz and I were from the same clutch (or had the same sire) or maybe my PC knew Semm's Master.

Or something... your feedback appreciated.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

I need info on the Marshall class, please.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

Another question (I'm full of 'em... some say 'it'): Do the Celestial, Fiendish and other templates negate the racial ability modifiers like a human does? IE a common half-elf doesn't get any of the groovy ability modifiers (I'm guessing because human blood mucks it up)? Does a half-elf whose other half is something quite other than human lose those modifiers in the same way?

Also: How are skills handled? I'm working on a half-celestial, half-gray elf right Marshall right now and am wondering how to do up his (his, assuming Brahnz still wants to be The Chick) skills, do I use the Marshall class or the what the half-celestial indicates. There's, seemingly, a lot of room for interpretation and I don't want to goof it up. Yo.

Also: On the wingless thing. Can I take wings that are unfunctioning (so damaged that they will never work again).


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2004)

Not the DM but those are pretty basic.

Templates are templates. They modify base races. If you have a human half-celestial make a human, then add the half-celestial modifications, including stats. If you have a half-elf celestial, half-orc celestial, or celestial dire squirrel, start with the base, add the template modifications. 

For skills, the skill point modifications apply only to classless HD. For example, a 6 HD dire squirrel would have few skills because he would be using the skill rate of an animal. However a half-celestial dire squirrel would use the half-celestial skill progression.

But as a half-celestial gray elf marshall you get 0 skill points from race and all your skill points from marshall as per any other marshal. 

For skill points Class > Template > Race.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Jeremy. That clears up a lot. I wasn't really expecting skills to come from being a gray elf, but the half-celestial template and not knowing what the Marshall class grants blurred my thinking.

So, taking the Marshall class will nuke having (8 + 2_Int_)x(1HD+3) OR ~40 skill points. And probably in the downward direction. Bummer. Alas.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2004)

Heh.  Yup.  Outsiders get great skill points.  Most melee classes tend towards 2+Int.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't really _need_ a class...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Right... but what _is_ it?




It is a Homebrew signifying a deeper connecion with the forces that spawned all of your _Gifts_.
In other words, you have some lingering connection with the long Powers/Gods/Whatever that is stronger than other Scions.

A Guardian Spirit,if you like, although not a Sentient one.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> I don't really _need_ a class...




Except that we are merely adding the Template ability mods/powers on top of your 1st level grey Elf Marshall.Thus, you have Marshall Skills.
DO you not have access to this Class description, btw?
I can post them up today (I'm off of work and all), if you need.
They really rock quite nicely, and they are set up to be great party coordinators, if not _Leaders_.

Oh, sure you can have non-functioning wings.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool, thanks Uriel, I do need you to post the Marshall abilities. My race and class choices may change based on what the Marshall class entails. If no one objects.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks Uriel, I do need you to post the Marshall abilities. My race and class choices may change based on what the Marshall class entails. If no one objects.




Actually, 1/2 Celestial Grey Elf is exactly what I would go with if i ever had the chance to play a Marshall.

Stats coming up in a bit, take him or leave him.

I will leave out the fluff.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, I only typed them up through Level 10. I will edit in 11-20 very soon.

MARSHALL


Fluff Overview: Marshalls are leaders, cmmanders of troops and coordinators amongst their adventuring groups.
their Aura Powers grant various bonuses to those around them (and themselves), based upon their Charisma.
In the Scions World, marshalls also represent The Law. Yes, you get a Badge if you like.
A starting PC has attended one of the Marshall Academies and is sort of a roving Lawman, although they can easily be evil and despicable. Marshalls are usually in charge of the local Mundane Policing Force in the towns and various burgs of the Land, as well as commanding the armies (for those areas that have them, that is). Many Marshalls leave their name behind and hire out as Mercinaries. searching for Shards or other Artifacts in the ruins as well as fighting for whoever has the best pay.

GAME INFO

MARSHALL
Level                     BaB      Fort       Ref       Will           Special                                            Minor / Major

1                            0           2           0          2            Skill Focus(Diplomacy),Minor Aura         1/0
2                           1            3           0         3             Major Aura +1                                       1/1
3                           2           3            1         3               ..................................                        2/1
4                           3           4            1          4           Grant Move Action 1/day                         2/1
5                           3          4             1          4                ................................                        3/2
6                           4          5             2          5               .................................                        3/2
7                           5          5             2          5          Major Aura +2                                         4/2
8                           6/1       6             2          6          Grant Move Action 2/Day                          4/2
9                           6/1      6              3         6          ........................................                        5/3
10                         7/2      7              3          7         .........................................                       5/3


Abilities:Cha determines how good your abilities are.Con is important, as always.Marshalls focus on Knowledges as well, so a high int is a very good thing.

Align:Any, although beginning marshalls should be Lawful or Neutral something. Chaotic is really something that enters their mindset later in their carreers, as the World around them affects their outlook.Their studious and focused nature is why they were acdepted into the Academy in the first place.

HD: D8

Class Skills
Bluff,Diplomacy,Handle Animal,Intimidate,Knowledge (all),Listen,Perform,Ride,Sense Motive,Speak Language,Spot,Survival,Swim.
Skills Points: 4+Int X4 at 1st level. 
4+Int Mod per level thereafter.

Class Features
Prof with all simple and martial weapons,with all types of armor,and with all shield (except for Tower Shields)

AURAS:The Marshall exerts an effect on his allies in the vicinity.He can learn to produce different effects over the course of his carreer.The Marshall may project one minor Aura (and 1 Major Aura starting at level 2) at a time.
Projection an Aura is a Swift Action.The Aura remains in effect until the marshall switches it off or switches another Aura in it's place (Free Action).AN Aura may be assumed to be in effect continuously. Activating an Aura involves directing,cajoling,inspiring,encoraging,calming or otherwise verbally engaing with his allies.

An Aura is in effect for a 60 foot radius around the Marshall.Any ally with an nt score of 3 or higher may benefit from the Aura.
An ally must be able to understand the language in which the marshall speaks for the Aura to aid them.
A Marshall's Aura is dismissed if he is dazed,unconcious,stunned,paralyzed or otherwise unable to be heard or understood by his allies.
A Marshall begins play knowing one Minor Aura of his choice.
All bonuses from aMarshall's aura are circumstance bonuses that do not stack with each other.


Minor Auras: These let the allies add the Marshall's Cha Mod to various rolls and checks.

1-Accurate Strike:Bonus to rolls made to Confirm Critical Hits.
2-Art of War: Bonus to Disarm,Trip,Bull Rush and Sunder attempts.
3-Demaind Fortitude: Bonus on Fort saves.
4-Determined caster:Bonus to overcome Spell Resistance.
5-Force of Will:Bonus on Will Saves.
6-Master of Opportunity: Bonus to Ac vs. Attacks of Opportunity.
7-Master of tactics:Bonus to damage rolls when Flanking.
8-Motivate Charisma: Bonus on CHA checks and Cha based skills.
9-Motivate Constitution:As above, but CON.
10-Motivate Dexterity:As above, but DEX.
11-Motivate Intelligence:As above, but INT.
12-Motivate Strength:As above, but STR.
13-Motivate Wisdom: As above, but WIS.
14-Over the Top:Bonus on damage rolls when Charging.
15-Watchful Eye: Bonus on Ref Saves.

 Major Auras:A Major Aura stacks with Minor Auras. A Major Aura adds +1 (increases with Level) to certain rolls.

1-Hardy Soldiers:The Marshall's allies gain DR equal to the amount that the Major Aura is listed at (DR-/1 at Lvl2,DR -/2 at 7th Level etc...).
2-Motivate Ardor:Bonus to damage rolls (all).
3-Motivate Attack: Bonus to Melee attack rolls.
4-Motivate Care: Bonus to AC.
5-Motivate Urgency:Allies base land speed increases by 5 feet/Major Aura bonus point.
6-Resilient Troops: Bonus on all Saves.
7-Steady Hand:Bonus on all Ranged Attack rolls.

Grant Move Action:As a standard action, the Marshall may immediately grant a Move Action to all allies within 30', regardless of their initiative score or whether they have acted yet in the current round.The Marshall himself is not affected by the Grant Move Action.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, the Marshall class rules.

Votes on what Auras you all think are cool?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 14, 2004)

Heck ya, every party should have a marshall or a bard. 

I like all the Motivate auras but I think CON would be most useful.  Few of us are going to have good Will saves so Force of Will, maybe.

Ardor and Attack are must-haves, imo, for Major auras but that's down the road.  We actually have to START the game to level.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Heck ya, every party should have a marshall or a bard.



In the Remnants game, when Durgo actualy got slammed with real damage on that hill (from the Elves with the greatswords), that Marshall was augmenting their charge dame and a second was augmenting their crit confirmation. Marshalls rule...)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2004)

Votes?  When templated foes do 10-12 damage to our 6-10 hp characters, I'm hard pressed to find anything more useful than Motivate Constitution.  But maybe I've just got bad memories about surviving first level.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 14, 2004)

Sure there Mr. Jeremy.....Insects that stick together don't get squished...Oh and Sparky just pick what feels right to you...thats what its all about...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Votes?  When templated foes do 10-12 damage to our 6-10 hp characters, I'm hard pressed to find anything more useful than Motivate Constitution.  But maybe I've just got bad memories about surviving first level.




Actually, if you lok at the Motivate Auras, they add to stat checks and skill checks using that stat, not to the stat itself, so your Con wouldn't boost (more HPs etc).

I have been thinking about the HP issue, especially in regards to any half-Dragon Scions, who essentially will automatically kill any of you that they spit upon.OK, maybe I might roll a bunch of '1's for damage, but still...

To give the game a more cinematic feel, I could do oneof a few different things.

1:Give everyone a few extra HD, from1-3.
2: Consider all damage half subdual and half lethal.
3:Both. That would apply for the enemies as wellmaking for possible recurring villains, as they would be much harder to kill as well.


Thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Actually, if you lok at the Motivate Auras, they add to stat checks and skill checks using that stat, not to the stat itself, so your Con wouldn't boost (more HPs etc).
> 
> I have been thinking about the HP issue, especially in regards to any half-Dragon Scions, who essentially will automatically kill any of you that they spit upon.OK, maybe I might roll a bunch of '1's for damage, but still...
> 
> ...



I was wondering about that myself. Brahnz could sneeze and kill all of you.
I like #3. but you might want to think of giving us all the next level of hit dice instead of just adding a few points. ie.. instead of Ranger d8 go to all rangers having d10 for hits. that way there is a chance that the points will increase as we level. insuring we have survivability.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2004)

I like 2: for now.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Turi (or something like that) has a neat house rule wherein you get d8 HD for each of your Level Adjustments.  The HD is only good for hit points (not extra skills, feats, etc) but it addresses just this issue.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm cool with whatever, though HP sounds the simplest, least bookkeeping-y route. But, having said that... Half-Dragons==Dangerous... alrighty. I would be disappointed otherwise. AND good thing we have one of our own.

Questions--

  --How common are the templates anyway? I mean, of course, we're going to have challenging out-of-the-ordinary foes, but just how many half-celestials or feral-elementals are there out there?
  --What is the Marshall starting gold? 
  --What _is_ The Law that Marshalls uphold? I need to pick between Lawful Good and Neutral Good. I would pick Lawful Neutral, but half-celestial and all... can't help but see the good in folks.
  --Auras work on allies... what defines an ally? Certainly it's not just  someone who _doesn't_ want to stick a knife in my back.
  --And, lastly, since I get a badge (and heck YEAH I want one) do I get a six-shooter as well? How much are those?

Zadkiel T'lell-Galleinin, or "Whistler" as he is more commonly known, will soon be posted. Think lunch-ish.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2004)

Well keep in mind, we are a shard hunting rather bloody bunch.    It's not precisely Lawful and Good to mow someone down and tear a shard out of his body.

Probably isn't Lawful and Good to sic Semm on anybody either...    Just saying.  While your appearance or even lineage may be somewhat celestial, that doesn't necessarily define your outlook in a world where you are a freak with strange powers that the common people probably fear.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2004)

Dagummit, forum ate my post. "Whistler", Zadkiel T'lell Galleinin is coming soon. Purchasing equiment and writing up a minimal backstory - how much starting gold does a Marshall get?

I get a badge, do I get a shiny, pearl-handled six-shooter to go with it?

As far as alignment, I'm sorta pigeon-holed... half-celestials are supposed to be something Good and Marshalls are supposed to be something Lawful or Neutral. If it were up to me I'd be Lawful Neutral, much, much easier, if not all that pleasant for Whistler's companions. Though I think I'll enjoy the challenge of someone who's nature, rather than their discipline, makes them Good.
As far as collecting Shard, that can be done without killing the... uh, donor. So it doesn't _have_ to be evilly done.

Depending on what THE LAW is, LG may not be so bad. Semm is NE, Brahnz is NG. Neither of the Rogues listed their alignments. I'm fine with us being a Shard hungry pack of wolves, but I am in favor of a loftier goal... maybe destroying Niflheim. There's loads of Essence there, plenty for you Shard-mongers.

[EDIT]: I'm loosing my cotton-pickin' mind. Hooboy. Ignore the dupe questions, please, thanks.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, while the typical greyhawk monster manual half-celestial must be good, I can imagine half-celestials in this world with a sadistic bent and half-fiends who try to rise above the evil deeds of their ancestors. 

Maybe not everyone, but PC's tend to buck trends, if they didn't, they'd be stock characters or NPC's who know better than to risk their necks.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Dagummit, forum ate my post. "Whistler", Zadkiel T'lell Galleinin is coming soon. Purchasing equiment and writing up a minimal backstory - how much starting gold does a Marshall get?
> 200GP
> 
> I get a badge, do I get a shiny, pearl-handled six-shooter to go with it?
> ...



 LG,NG or LN are all acceptable to me. Semm is NE? Ahh, the most selfish/self-serving of all alignments, joy.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Isida Kep'Turi (or something like that) has a neat house rule wherein you get d8 HD for each of your Level Adjustments.  The HD is only good for hit points (not extra skills, feats, etc) but it addresses just this issue.




I think that I am going to go with a wacky combo of 3D8 bonus HP (that's 6x3 or 18+Con modx3 for everyone).
That might seem like a lot, but you will be getting whacked by big and very mean beasties.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2004)

```
[B]Name:[/B] "Whistler", Zadkiel T'lell-Galleinin, "Smokewielder"
[B]Class:[/B] Marshall
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Celestial, Half-Grey Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium Outsider (Native)
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Justice

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 ( 4p.)       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 2p.)       [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 42 (1d8+4) (+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4 ( 6p.)       [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 5/magic
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 ( 6p.)       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 11
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 ( 5p.)       [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 22 +6 (16p.)       [B]ACP:[/B] --         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                        [B]Base  Armor Shld  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                  10    +4    +0    +1   +0     +1   +0    16
                        [B]Touch:[/B] 12       [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                    +2     +4         +6 (+10 vs. Poison)
[B]Ref:[/B]                     +0     +1         +1
[B]Will:[/B]                    +2     +3         +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Elven Blade             +2       1d8+2      18-20x2
Elven Longknife         +2       1d4+2      19-20x2
Heavy Crossbow          +1       1d10+0     19-20x2   120'

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, 
Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, 
Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[B]Marshall abilities:[/B]
  Minor Aura: Undecided

[b]Half-Celestial abilities:[/b]
  +1 Natural Armor
  [i]Daylight(Su)[/i] at will
  [i]Smite Evil(Su) [/i] 1/day. Bonus damage to evil foe, +1 (number of HD)
  [i]Protection from Evil[/i] 3/day
  [i]Bless[/i] 1/day
  Darkvision out to 60ft
  Immune to Disease
  Damage reduction: 5/magic
  Resistance to acid 10, cold 10 and electricity 10
  Spell resistance: 11 (1HD + 10)
  +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves versus poison

[b]Gray Elf abilities:[/b]
  +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength
  Immune to [i]sleep[/i] spells and effects
  +2 on saves versus enchantment spells or effects
  +2 to Listen, Search and Spot checks
  Automatic Search checks when passing within 5ft of concealed doors

[B]Scion-caster Cleric:[/B]
Spells known: 4/2
Spells per day: 2/3
  Orisons: 
    Detect Magic
    Guidance
    Mending
    Read Magic
  Level 1:
    Command
    Obscuring Mist

[B]Feats:[/B]
[b]Skill Focus, Diplomacy.[/b] +3 to Diplomacy checks.
[b]Undecided.[/b] 

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32 ((4+4[i]Int[/i])x4)     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                    Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff (Cha)...............0      +6         +6
Diplomacy (Cha)...........4      +6   +3    +13 (Skill Focus +3)
Handle Animal (Wis).......0      +3         +3
Intimidate (Cha)..........0      +6         +6
Listen (Wis)..............1      +3   +2    +6
Ride (Dex)................1      +1         +2
Sense Motive (Wis)........4      +3         +7
Speak Language (ALL)......13     --         --
Spot (Wis)................1      +3   +2    +6
Survival (Wis)............0      +3         +3
Swim (Str)................0      +2         +2

Knowledge (Int)
  Arcana..................1      +4         +6
  Geography...............2      +4         +6

Perform (Cha)
  Oratory.................1      +6         +7
  Wind Instruments........1      +6         +7

   Cross-class Skills, usable untrained
Appraise (Int)............0      +4         +4
Balance (Dex).............0      +1         +1
Climb (Str)...............0      +2         +2
Concentration (Con).......0      +4         +4
Craft (Int)...............0      +4         +4
Disguise (Cha)............0      +6         +6
Escape Artist (Dex).......0      +1         +1
Forgery (Int).............0      +4         +4
Gather Information (Cha)..0      +6         +6
Heal (Wis)................0      +3         +3
Hide (Dex)................0      +1         +1
Jump (Str)................0      +2         +2
Move Silently (Dex).......0      +1   +2    +3
Search (Int)..............0      +4         +4
Spellcraft (Int)..........1      +4         +5
Use Rope (Dex)............0      +1         +1

[B]Equipment:                   Cost    Weight[/B]
Explorer's outfit............--gp     8lb
Signet Ring (Galleinin)...... 5gp    --lb
Holy Symbol, wooden.......... 1gp    --lb
Scale mail...................50gp    30lb
Elven Longknife (Smoke)......10gp     2lb
Elven Blade..................45gp     4lb
Crossbow, Heavy..............50gp     8lb
  Bolts (2 cases)............ 2gp     2lb

Backpack..................... 2gp     2lb
  Bedroll.................... 1sp     5lb
  Flask (Whiskey)............ 1gp     2lb
  Musical Instrument, Shawm.. 5gp     3lb
  Sack (3)................... 3sp   1.5lb
  Trail Rations (6 days)..... 3gp     6lb
  Waterskin.................. 1gp     4lb
Beltpouch.................... 1gp    .5lb
  Flint and Steel............ 1gp    --lb
  Chalk (3).................. 3cp    --lb
  Whetstone.................. 2cp     1lb
  Loose coin.................--gp    --lb
Beltpouch.................... 1gp    .5lb
  Caltrops................... 1gp     2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]........................81.5lb      

                 [B]Lgt   Med     Hvy       Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]      58   59-116   117-175   350   875

[B]Money:[/B] 19gp 14sp 15cp

[B]Age:[/B] 113
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Amber
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Gold-dusted white
```
*Appearance/Background:* Whistler is tall. Tall and impossibly thin. It looks like a good stiff breeze would blow him over, but that couldn't be further from the truth. His eyes are golden, penetrating, watchful. He rarely blinks. His silver hair is short, nothing to get a fist-full of. His face is gaunt and hard. There is something powerful about him that goes beyond his elven nature, beyond his celestial heritage. Something formidable and dangerous.

A pewter Marshall's badge is threaded onto the band of a wide-brimmed gray hat that Whistler wears pulled low over his brow, shading his eyes. He wears a long, gray cloak with an overmantle and high collar. He has a functional, no-nonsense set of scale-mail armor that is worn over simple clothes in neutral tones, browns and grays. A crossbow and elven longblade are slung over his shoulders, straps criscrossing his narrow chest. The hilt of an Elven longknife gleams menacingly from its scabbard on his right hip. This is _Smoke_, a blade passed down for generations, from Marshall to Marshall in the T'lell-Galleinin clan. A pair of horribly mangled wings jut out of his back - they tremble in the wind, muscles atrophied and useless, gleaming white feathers, bent, broken and charred. Something terrible happened to those wings. Something that Zadkiel never speaks about. Something that put a tarnish on his shiny Marshall's badge. Something Zadkiel thirsts to avenge.

Semm's Master was a friend of Zadkiel's, a mentor of sorts. Zadkiel suspects that Semm murdered the man, but at the old man's request he has not brought the creature to justice - against his better judgement. Because he cannot incarcerate Semm, Zadkiel feels responsible for the Feral's actions. He respects Semm's strength and power, and hopes that it can be channeled into productive directions, rather than simply destructive ones. The other three are new to Zadkiel, and he is uncertain of their motivations. Shard is certainly something outlaws should be divested of, but there are higher goals to pursue and loftier masters to serve than Shard.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2004)

There...

Still undecided on the Aura and on my 1st level Feat. Will ponder.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2004)

**crickets**

What happened? This thread was hoppin' before. You all catching up on some much needed sleep, or what?

I'm torn between getting a combat feat and some skill bonus feat. I'm also leaning toward the Motivate Wisdom Aura... enemies would be hard pressed to take us by surprise, especially added on top of some of you folk's already impressive Spot abilities. They would also find it hard to Bluff us... there're lots of uses... any thoughts?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2004)

*shrugs*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2004)

People work. give it a few hours. especialy Urial, he works at night and sleeps during the day. we're all here now and he just needs to set up the first scene, give him some time.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2004)

No criticism meant. And certainly not of Uriel - he's one of the most active, dedicated DMs hereabouts. Just meant to be good-natured ribbing. Guess I should make more liberal use of smilies. 

I meant to say this before, I'm happy to, and would actually rather, work our backgrounds together before the game kicks off... it'll make things easier for poor ol' Whistler certainly if the three remaining delinque--- er... folks are friends or purposful acquantainces rather than just a meta-gamed up party. And for me as a player too.

And we can start up with more unity and tactical cohesion instead of sniffing eachother like strange dogs for several pages whilst we work out the pecking order. Though Semm might just continue doing that regardless. Unless, of course, us meeting each other is part of the RP you folks are interested in. Me, I think we're gonna need as much cohesion as possible to survive this place. 

For my part... I guess Whistler is The Face... in lands that obey The Law anyway. In combat he's no great shakes, though if I take the Master of Tactics or Art of War Auras we can engage in much more interesting combats... wouldn't mind helping out there.

It seems like the save bonuses (and the crit confirmation bonus) wouldn't get used all that much, but things that boost skills checks on special combat actions that you yourselves can _choose_ to take seem like they would be much more useful... Never having seen a Marshall in action, I can't say how it really plays out.

In my background I've left open for Uriel to exploit, who messed up his wings. And what happened to his celestial mother... I was thinking she was out of the picture, captured, dead or reprimanded and sent away. 

Any thoughts how a shiny-new Marshall would have hooked up with a group of miscreants like yourselves?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2004)

Gla to hear you were just ribbing.   
As for working the characters backgrounds together lets find out what Urial hasd in mind. if he wants it that's a great Idea, but he may have his own ideas of how we meet.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2004)

In one of the early posts he wanted us to work out amongst ourselves what our goals and party dynamics were. I think Velenne, Jeremy and ferretguy said we should hunt Shard - so there's a goal. Group dynamics remain... I would welcome input he may have for us, just thought I'd get the discussion moving.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

Semm is the party's designated brute.  Every super-hero/anime team has to have a big guy.  His wars between his animal and civilized natures manifest in his attitude according to what mind is currently winning the battle.  

In Animal mode he's a ravaging predator.  His Scion ability makes him twice his normal size in this state and that's how you know he's in it.  

His rational-thinking side is more pensive.  You still don't want to piss him off ("Let the wookie win") but he's much more presentable and much less beligerant.  

In either mode he's very protective of his friends (both from enemies and himself).  He'll wander off on his own at times when the Animal is near.  

He does not view any of the other party members with unease for they're all just as freakish as him in their own ways.  He is still new to this whole "society" thing so the Animal in him makes him mistrustful of anyone else he meets.  The newness is more of a threat than a wonderful thing to be explored.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Sorry for the absence,all, folks are visiting and I am a bit ill as well.

I like the idea of the backgrounds worked together, btw.

Sparky: Your mother wasn't a Celestial, she was a normal Grey Elf.

I think I mentioned this in the opening statement, but I will reitterate.

The Scion' characteristics (Templates,Gifts)derive from an ancient source. A Lineage of sorts, although perhaps it would be more accurate to say that they are caused by some latent gene. As well, they could be the result of a Supernatural Virus,radiation or something else that those in the World can't explain.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Putting up a RG thread, folks...


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 17, 2004)

hey Uriel....got an idea from the hit point issue...(sorry to lack posting just a little burned out from work and other things these days...)got this from skull and bones...depending on hit dice you get a certain number back per min. ie...d4 gets 1 + con mod/min back..on crits damage goes directly to con score which only comes back as per temp damage as normal rules..


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 17, 2004)

Lets see...Tzzect Oakshield is the 3rd son of a family in a nomadic dwarven clan. In the beginning he was like the other dwarves, learning the ways of the road and enjoying life with his family. When he hit puberty the "change" came, his body going through intense spasms, fevers that would last for days, excruciating pain only ending when his skin split to reveal chitonous plates and extra arms tearing through his fragile flesh. During these times his family was torn apart trying to keep him alive while dealing with these changes to their youngest son. This burden finally on the clan was only relieved when his father deceided to stay behind in a town where these occurances seemed to be almost commenplace. As he grew to adulthood Tzzect found his new form led him to an increased flexibility and speed, with improved hand-eye coordination that now has lead him to a slightly dishonest living. He prefers stealth to all other forms of confrontation, knowing that if a foe cannot see or touch him he has the best advantage. Tzzect is a friendly sort looking out for those like himself since his own people could not quite deal with his change he has found others like himself.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> hey Uriel....got an idea from the hit point issue...(sorry to lack posting just a little burned out from work and other things these days...)got this from skull and bones...depending on hit dice you get a certain number back per min. ie...d4 gets 1 + con mod/min back..on crits damage goes directly to con score which only comes back as per temp damage as normal rules..




That is cool, but it still won't alleviate the very plain reality that any Half-Dragon is going to obliterate a 1st Level PC without trying.

I'm going with the 3 D8+Con each.

That's 18HP+ConX3, folks.
It may seem like a lot for now, but they will go soon enough ...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2004)

Ah... okay. I hadn't quite sussed that we were throwbacks... though it _is_ rather plainly stated. I just thought the templates were other choices we could make rather than manifestations of the ancient shattered world.

I was thinking that it would be good to leave the destruction of Whistler's wings up to Uriel, and certainly that's still open, but what about this:

One or more of the other PCs rescued Whistler (individual motivations are up to you guys - couldn't hurt to have a Marshall indebted to you though, right?) from the folks what were torturing him/tearing his wings to pieces. Maybe they were rival Marshalls (resentful/fearful schoolmates - established Marshalls who 'didn't want no freak carryin' the Badge'), criminal thugs or a fanatic lynch mob from a town...

Whistler would be indebted.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> One or more of the other PCs rescued Whistler (individual motivations are up to you guys - couldn't hurt to have a Marshall indebted to you though, right?) from the folks what were torturing him/tearing his wings to pieces. Maybe they were rival Marshalls (resentful/fearful schoolmates - established Marshalls who 'didn't want no freak carryin' the Badge'), criminal thugs or a fanatic lynch mob from a town...
> 
> Whistler would be indebted.





Maybe Whistler (ala Hang'Em'High) had been left strung-up, Crucified,even, by a band of Outlaws and one of the other PCs, let's say Argen't Character, found him.

'You better make sure an Elf's dead when you leave him hangin'..." 
Or something like that...

PS:I ama big fan of Spaghetti Westerns...and Zombie Movies...this is going to be an odd one, I think.
Scions:The Spaghetti Western/Zombie/Anime game of Apocalyptic Adventure!


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 18, 2004)

Oye...this games gettin' better all the time...
 I think Tzzecct will be wearing a long coat....(perhaps with a hand crossbow   )
 oh wait...can't afford one of those....Yet.....


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2004)

I've been thinking about cool Lady Hawke style double-crossbows, wrist-mounted spring knives/hand crossbows, er, sorry...back to your regularly scheduled game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Maybe Whistler (ala Hang'Em'High) had been left strung-up, Crucified,even, by a band of Outlaws and one of the other PCs, let's say Argen't Character, found him.
> 
> 'You better name sure an Elf's dead when you leave him hangin'..."
> Or something like that...
> ...



I can see that. I'm sort of the Tonto to his Lone ranger. Cool. I can see them now. Brahnz in nothing but a loincloth and "tube top" and Whistler in Plate.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2004)

I'm so into this game right now.  Let's start already!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2004)

OK People. Finalise your characters and post them in the rogues gallery thread.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ...and Whistler in Plate.




Or whatever paltry armor a 1st Level Scion can afford...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2004)

My smile is my umbrella.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2004)

Whistler is posted in our Rogue's Gallery thread. I should note, Argent... Whistler's male.

I've really played up the Western aspect of this in my head, the dusty frontier towns, alternately suspicious/grateful townsfolk, showdowns. Sad to say, one of my all time favorite westerns is Rustler's Rhapsody. If you haven't seen it I highly reccommend it. It's a western spoof, but it nails everything. Blazing Saddles Schmazing Saddles, I say. Up Rustler's Rhapsody - *On Wildfire, On!*

Uriel, I hope you realize, that if Whistler ever has a horse/mount, it will have to be named Wildfire.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2004)

Well, I still haven't managed to get a stat block up because I still haven't found a way to get an insectile, feral kobold rogue to be anything but worthless.

I fear I may have to scrap that idea. Besides, my plan to have him take the multitasking feat received some serious setbacks in that it requires 15 INT and the feral template costs 4 INT. It require 9 base attack which as rogue would be an incredibly long time. And it requires both multiattack AND multiweapon fighting which is a waste of feats of which again the rogue has only a few.

Ah well. C'est la vie.

Retrofit.

Human Feral Insectile Fighter
19 17 16 10 12 14

Multiweapon Fighting
Quick Draw
Weapon Focus Light Pick

Thinking of a human fighter nicknamed "Mantis" for his affinity for light picks, wronged a scion, cursed, brought out his latent mutations and now he holds a form similar to that of his namesake.

Haven't got a way yet to work him into the group.

Trying to hurry to finalize something.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2004)

Post it here first for approval, then I'll copy it over to the RG.

Name: "Mantis", Gabriel Lanshorn
Class: Fighter
Race: Insectile Feral Human
Size/Type: Medium Aberration
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Warriors/Mercenaries

STR:19 (+4) 13p
DEX:17 (+3) 8p
CON:16 (+3) 6p
INT:10 (+0) 6p
WIS:12 (+1) 0p
CHA:14 (+2) 6p

Level:1
XP:0/1000
HP:40 (1d10+3+27)
BAB:+1
Grapple:+5
Init:+4
Spd:40' walk, 30' climb
AC:25 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +8 Natural) (Touch:13, Flat-footed:22)
SV:Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +1

Atk:Light Pick +6 (1d4+4 melee, 20/x4); or Dart +4 (1d4+4 ranged, 20/x2); or Claw +5 (1d6+4 melee, 20/x2)

Full Attack:
light pick +4 (1d4+4 melee), and 3 light picks +4 (1d4+2 melee); or
dart +2 (1d4+4 ranged, 20 ft), and 3 darts +2 (1d4+2 ranged, 20 ft); or
claw +3 (1d6+4 melee), and 3 claws +3 (1d6+2 melee)

Languages: Common

Abilities:
Fighter abilities:
Bonus Feats x1

Feral abilities:
Speed +10'
6 Natural Armor
Improved Grab (Ex)
Darkvision 60'
Fast Healing 2
+4 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Con, -4 Int, +2 Wis

Insectile abilities:
Climb Speed
+2 Natural Armor
Tremorsense (Ex) 60'
Wide Vision (Ex): +4 spot, cannot be flanked
-2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Wis

Human abilities:
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills

Scion:
Spells known: 4/2
Spells per day: 5/4

Level 0: 
Prestidigitation
Purify Food/Drink
Mage Hand
Ghost Sound
Level 1:
Bless
Divine Favor

Feats:
Quick Draw
Multiweapon Fighting
Weapon Focus: Light Pick

Skill Points: 12 ((3+0Int)x4) Max Ranks: 4/2

Skills
Intimidate +6
Jump +6
Spot +7

Equipment:
Traveler's outfit (Free)
Chain Shirt (100 gp)
Light Pick (4) (24 gp)
Dart (8) (4 gp)

Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Sack (1 sp)
Trail Rations (6 days) (3 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)

Beltpouch (1 gp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)

Total Weight: 72lb 

Encumberance:
Light: 116
Medium: 233
Heavy: 350
Lift: 700
Push: 1750

Money: 52gp 8sp

Age: 19
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 213lb
Eyes: Freakishly large green eyes with black pupils and no sclera
Hair: Black Tufts and Bristles
Skin: Dark Green Carapace with Black Spots


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2004)

Remember folks, your 1st Class HD is maxed.

Jeremy, you would have 10+18+12= 40 HP.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2004)

Whoops.  Everything else good?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Whoops.  Everything else good?




He looks good at a glance, except for the fact that he will be dead by Fall.


Sorry, I raise Praying mantids, and they have about a 9 months cycle, unless some hungry female gets to them, then it is a bit shorter.

BTW, if he is a Mantis, he has a fairly 'normal-looking' ,albeit large eye.

No multi-faceted 'bug' appearance.

Folks have remarked on how freakish mantids are, they are the only insect that can turn their head completely around, they preen like a cat,they have one ear*,the only animal in the world with only one ear,btw.

*: Used,oddly enough,to thwart the radar of bats.

_Feat_
Befuddle the Bat

prereq: Wis 12+,Insectile(Mantis) Template

Effect: You have the ability to disrupt the radar of bats and similar creatures.
The Blindsense Ability is negated within 30 feet of you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL  what are the odds?  I'll keep those tidbits in mind.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

Post #7 

Uriel 
Registered User



Joined: Oct 2002
Location: San Francisco, CA
 HP Clarifications...

I gave you all 3 Bonus D8 Hit Dice+Con for them.
This is in addition to your Class die (which is maxed).

So, the HP should read for each character

Semm :38
Tzzarcct:40
Mantis:40
Branhz:36
Zadkiel:42

Forgive incorrectly spelled names, it is late.


Ferretguy: What sort of bug are you anyway?

Sparky: Are you sure that you wouldn't like to put a few ranks into Intimidation?
You have an aweful lot of points in Languages...
This is going to be a game where i make sure that Intimidate gets used...


All:I would like a brief (one or two sentences) description of what folks see when they encounter your character.

As well, 2 or 3 personality descriptors/quirks for your character.

Ex: Zadkeil cuts a strangely serene figure, long grey coat billowing in the wind, hat drawn across his face,tattered wings fluttering behind.
A no-nonsense longsword waits at his hip,ready to dispense the Law as needed.

Personality:Zadkiel smiles little, speaking in whispers.A penchant for always loking those in the eye when he speaks to them has made many very nervous when confronted by the Marshall. Zadkiel always cracks his knuckles before he anticipates a fight, as well as his neck.


Something along those lines in your character (RG) post.

All: IC thread up...http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75126
__________________


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Getting to it tomorrow, my friend...must think....


I think I'll go with wasp/dwarf combination...sounds good to me....will post personality/appearance stuff in the evening.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75514


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2004)

Heh... I got no idea what I would want to be. 


So... is the whole gang supposed to know eachother? I sorta got the impression that we didn't and we didn't work out the details here. RP seems to point to us knowing eachother. 

Uriel, you indicated that the 'incident' with Whistler's wings is somewhat recent? I had thought it would be a somewhat older event... if you are envisioning it as a more recent occurrence, Whistler needs to be more... uncomfortable.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Heh... I got no idea what I would want to be.
> 
> 
> So... is the whole gang supposed to know eachother? I sorta got the impression that we didn't and we didn't work out the details here. RP seems to point to us knowing eachother.
> ...




I sort of envisioned that Whistler had been strung up/whatever a few years earlier, Brahnz had been one of those who got him away from whoever did him wrong (Argent's BG suggests some aquaintence), Whistler then foud Smm, having gone to check up on his old friend, Semm's master.

Tzzarcct and Mantis met each other before they met the others.

As a group, you all could have been together a week,a month,whatever you would like.

Careful reading will show that I had started the post with the 2 buggies knowing each other and the others as unknowns. tzzarcct and mantis smelled smoke, and investigated...to see burned wagons,the others. I did a bit of editing and spliced everyone together.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeremy, I had an idea for your background if you're interested. Uriel mentioned that there are bits of True Shard around. Maybe your manifestation of Scion abilities isn't a 'mutation' but the direct result of getting stabbed with a hunk of True Shard, by the guy what 'cursed' you in your background. He could even have stabbed you with his own shard, or something... if that's possible. Twisted justice, revenge, passing on of a tradition of power. Whatever. That would make your character the only one with direct shard experience (and an understanding of what Shard really does) and we're gonna need that I think. Plus, I can't get the image of a hunk of green glowing crystal digging its way into Mantis'... erm... Gabriel's chest outta my head. Mmmm... _The Fly_.

Anyway, just brainstorming. Character creation, backstory, that sort of stuff is one of my favorite things about RPGs. 

Uriel, a couple of questions:

1] Do we as Scions have bits of True Shard in us (would we know even if we did?)

2] What are The Laws that Marshalls are supposed to defend, dispense and uphold? I want to know when I'm in line... and when I'm not.

Good times so far.  Can't wait to see this nasty bad guy Scion.



> Careful reading will show that I had started the post with the 2 buggies knowing each other and the others as unknowns. tzzarcct and mantis smelled smoke, and investigated...to see burned wagons,the others. I did a bit of editing and spliced everyone together.




I caught that they knew eachother but not us... didn't know what to make of it. Later RP between us made it implicit that we already did - so I went with that.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting way for him to be cursed.  And very fun visual too.    I love painful metamorphoses.

The other thing I was thinking is that it seems kinda silly that he would refer to himself as Mantis, or that long time aquaintances would do so.  At least, if he dislikes what he has become.  I was thinking Mantis should be a nickname that he liked when he was human and now kinda dislikes given his current form as it is a reminder.

So his friend call him Gabe or Gabriel or such, but people that have heard of him or have only seen him call him Mantis.  I don't know, something like that.  Still puzzling it out.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad you dig.

Whistler's the same way with his nickname. He answers to it, but to himself, he's Zadkiel. Others call him whatever they like best.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Why doesn't everyone pick a 'team name', nickname of sorts...

XXX/Mantis
Zadkiel/Whistler
Semm/The Animal (or whatever)
Brahnz/XXX
Tzzarcct/XXX

As far as the True Shards, no you folks ahve never experienced them.They are not going to be common, and while I like the story idea for Mantis, I think we will keep it that none of you have ever seen one (since you have to remove one from another Scion in almost every case. None of you has even heard of someone 'encountering' one, it would seem that they have been snatched up for the most part. Of course, there is always Niflheim...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

OoC: I'm a fan of fallen Celestials and redeemed Fiends for cool RP concepts.
As far as this game goes, I Ok'd the departure, as you are not always aware of your nature even, and the setting affects how folks develop in a rather harsh way. Similarly, I wouldn't be adverse to Paladins of non LG align, as I have thought for many years that there should be Paladins of all the gods (change the name to, well, Scion was what I wanted Scion of Hextor, etc...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2004)

Questions:

1) Are these the same Orcs as had the wagon? Or do they appear to be?

2) Any sign that they have the humans?

3) Any sign of the Scion?

4) What are 'tailings'?

5) What sort of mine is this?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> 1) Are these the same Orcs as had the wagon? Or do they appear to be?
> 
> ...



 That isn't evident at this point.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 31, 2004)

Whistler may know that Semm is actually a fairly competant stalker of prey.  He had hunted in the forest for many years on his own.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

Kids posted in the RG thread.

Most NPCs are going to be 25 Pt at a minimum. Higher for 'PC style ones.
As well, many folks will be experts instead of commoners, due to a need to survive. Those good at something find work and success at it, bringong more food etc...

Commoners are more common (er...) in places like Elfholme, where there are lands to till and cities existing in (for D&D) a fairly _normal_ state.
Warriors will be common, while Aristocrats will be rare. Scions rule most places, and Aristocrats will be their helpers or  Puppets in many places.

Gertle's Gulch is a bit different.

Picture an Old West town, where there are a few _Fat Cats_ <Aristocrats> who controll much of the trade etc...some of them are Scions, while some are Mundanes. Obviously, the Scions are the more successful and higher placed members of Society.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey folks, sorry for the short notice - I'll be out of town for the weekend and won't be posting, most likely, until Monday.

Hey, the kids look cool. Glad we brought them along. 

Yeah, ferretguy, I thought you were gonna go down there first... maybe I shouldn't oughtta have cast bless and said, "Git." :/ Sounds like there was at least one Orc in that other building you were gonna check out. We'll see.

Feel free to autopilot me Uriel, Whistler will leave the boys under Lupe's care if the others get into trouble. His first concern is bringing the Scion to justice. His second concern is getting the prisoners out.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2004)

Ug.  Talk about worthless.  Can't hit, can't maneuver, can't make a saving throw.

Kick butt guys.  I'll be taking a nap over here.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2004)

Well it's likely you'll be napping through Whistler getting all crisp-i-fied. So don't count it as a total loss.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2004)

Velenne - since we don't know each other and don't have any history to fall back on - Whistler's move 'against' Semm is not an attack on you, your style or anything else personal. If I'm stomping on your development of Semm, let me know and I'll refrain in the future.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

Heck no, it's a great move! I like it!  Semm the Man has been trying desperately to control Semm the Animal from doing things just like it's doing now.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2004)

Cool. Oh yeah, didn't post it over here. I'm out again this weekend starting tomorrow (long weekend). If we manage to subdue without killing this Scion, Whistler will want to make sure his posse (including The Boys) is on its feet before looking for any survivors of the attack.

And, if we do subdue this guy, he needs a muzzle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2004)

He hurt Lupe`. He will not live to see the sun set.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2004)

*Out of Town 'til Saturday/Sunday*

Hey folks, letting you all know that I'll be out of town until Saturday (at the earliest). Will post if I can, though I'm not certain I'll have access or time. 

Hold down the fort 'til I get back!


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

Uriel,

Per my general post, I think it might be simplest to say that Semm no longer feels he can stomach the life of a wandering Scion.  He will attempt to settle down here in the Gulch and try to live as human a life as possible.  Or, if you prefer, you can always NPC him.  You do a great job of that! 

Again, sorry for dropping.

-Nate


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Uriel,
> 
> Per my general post, I think it might be simplest to say that Semm no longer feels he can stomach the life of a wandering Scion.  He will attempt to settle down here in the Gulch and try to live as human a life as possible.  Or, if you prefer, you can always NPC him.  You do a great job of that!
> 
> ...




Ack!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, so Semm will settle into work at the blacksmith's in town. The little Gnome needs a strong hand at the bellows, to be sure.

As to this...stay a quartet or recruit someone else?
I'm sad to see Velenne go, but at least he is sticking with the Remnants of the Horde game (which I, ego aside, think is about the coolest game on the Boards, as much the credit of the players, as any storytelling that I do).
Wait till you folks see where that one is going  

Anyways, back to the subject: New player or a 4-some?

********************************************************

As to the loot, we did a tally earlier. Giving Semm a share (smaller, perhaps) would be proper in RP context. Let me know if you are giving any of the monies to the dwarf miners or kids and their mom.

*********************************************************

I am looking into intergrating both _Reputation_ and a _Spell Point _ System from the Unearther Arcana. Thoughts?

I would like Reputation and Intimidation to help contribute to an Anime/Old West feel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll have to pick up Unearthed Arcana. But a reputation system sounds very good for this game.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2004)

*bad anime accent*  Hu-manoid Typhoonuh?  Vashu the Stampedo...  *end accent*  

Sounds good to me.  Though I know nothing about neither.  Quartet or 5-some, either is good too.  I'll have to read up about the other things.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd certainly support giving Semm his share of the loot. And the miners and Enyarra perhaps a bit more than their share. The rest we can split. I got my eye on that armor, though, if it's known that it's the Scion's it might make me, uh...  a target.

*********************************

I know nothing about Arcana Unearthed. But Reputation sounds cool. And fitting. Spell Points... in my opinion _anything_ done to the magic system could only be an improvement.

*********************************

It couldn't hurt for us to have another brutalist like Semm - what an awesome fighter. I hate to see you go Velenne - Semm was truly something else, a great concept and a great character. Take care. Hope to see you around.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 9, 2004)

I would agree with either stayin' as a quartet or addin' another bruiser. As to Reputation and spells points.....A hearty YEP!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll get the info on Rep and Spell Points up tomorrow (or tonight after work).

if anyone wants topost it  earlier, that's fine as well...


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 9, 2004)

Can I vote for recruiting another player?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Can I vote for recruiting another player?



only if you agree to be my servent. LOL


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> only if you agree to be my servent. LOL




Hey, no problem.  Anything in the name of roleplaying.  

I'm thinking along the lines of Oddjob.  Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Hat


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, no problem.  Anything in the name of roleplaying.
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of Oddjob.  Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Hat



LOL you just gave me the image of a half troll that throws his own head at his foes! Now That's an exotic weapon.!


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 9, 2004)

Now you people are sick....next thing you know we'll have flying monkies using poop as a weapon....(of course their limited to targets designated by witches....)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Now you people are sick....next thing you know we'll have flying monkies using poop as a weapon....(of course their limited to targets designated by witches....)



*sigh*  They never made it that far in Argent's Happy Happy Go Go Game.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *sigh*  They never made it that far in Argent's Happy Happy Go Go Game.




I STILL say that you should revive that game...one of my faves.  Questor the Elf will live again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

regarding another player, I had asked a RL friend/player here to jump in, but he's already in twp of my games. He's also soon to be in my super-cool RL game that ferretguy _used to_ have the coolest Aztec Wizard in...remember Dave? Lightning Bolts and flying centaurs!?! Oh, and the children...(weep). Ron always kills scores of little children to get to Dave's strings...Anyways, a 5th is OK.

Folks sort of wanted another Brick, but something else is cool.

Er...a hat thrower?

Well, you _are_ from Arizona...I suppose that you will want to have 
'Fry eggs on sidewalk','Find Circle-K' and 'Eat Indian Fry-Bread' as Feats/Skills?

Ok, so I'm from Az as well..just remembering some of the State's more colorful experiences. Ahh... Whataburger...Peter Piper Pizza...Papago Park...


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, the hat thrower is a reference to a James Bond movie, don't worry too much about it.  I wasn't really planning on doing it. . . well not seriously planning it anyways. . . well I hadn't finished statting him up    

I am actually quite fond of all those things you listed, except frying eggs on the sidewalk.  Not really a fan of eggs.

Anyways, I have no problems bricking it.  I've read my way through the OOC and RG threads and am part way through the IC thread.  So assuming nobody else objects I'll start working on a character to fit in with the group.

Out of curiosity, where is the half-elemental template from?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2004)

Manual of the Planes.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, the hat thrower is a reference to a James Bond movie, don't worry too much about it.  I wasn't really planning on doing it. . . well not seriously planning it anyways. . . well I hadn't finished statting him up



 Psst! I know who oddjob is, I'm old! Well...34, anyways.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am actually quite fond of all those things you listed, except frying eggs on the sidewalk.  Not really a fan of eggs.



My mom sure wasn't fond of we kids cooking all of the eggs on the sidewalk.
"But Mom!...The cats love sidewalk eggs!"



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Anyways, I have no problems bricking it.  I've read my way through the OOC and RG threads and am part way through the IC thread.  So assuming nobody else objects I'll start working on a character to fit in with the group.




Something different would be cool. For instance, I think that 2 Insectile Templated characters is quite enough.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, where is the half-elemental template from?



 Manual of the Planes, as Jeremy said.
Let us know if you don't have it...now, off to sleep.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you kindly, sir


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Manual of the Planes.




Hey there!
Jeremy, your wife does very cool illustrations/paintings. I especially like the Dragons and the 'Faerie House'. You should have her do a Bargo...or is the one that you posted from her already?


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Ron....you do love runnin' those games y'know I can't play now...'tain't my fault you live 2 hrs away..(besides all but gave up on that Aztec game...waited for many years for that to start again....  )

Oh and are you going to send that spell book stuff to me? Kinda need that to plan out spells for Forlash(if I don't piss of an ogre that is...)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Ron....you do love runnin' those games y'know I can't play now...'tain't my fault you live 2 hrs away..(besides all but gave up on that Aztec game...waited for many years for that to start again....  )
> 
> Oh and are you going to send that spell book stuff to me? Kinda need that to plan out spells for Forlash(if I don't piss of an ogre that is...)





OK,OK...I'm helping Emily move the rest of her stuff out of _My_ Apartment on Sunday, then I'll get the spells together...if I can just remember how many there were of each level. Email me with what I told you before...getting a reply from meis pretty much 100%. Assuming that I will remember based upon our phone calls/over the tabel at the Sunday Rl games etc...is about 15%.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2004)

One brick requested, one brick produced.

Where would you like him, here or the rogue's gallery, or both?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Here first, to get a look at him.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2004)

*Submitted for your aproval*

Ezra

Half Earth Elemental Feral Dwarven Male
Barbarian 1

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: M (4'0", 200lbs)
HD: 1d12 + 3d8 + 28
HP: 58
Initiative: -1
Speed: 40
AC: 22 (+2 armor +2 shield +9 natural -1 dex)
ff: 24 t: 9
BAB: +1
XP: 0/1000

Attributes:

Str: 23 (+6)
Dex:  8 (-1)
Con: 24 (+7)
Int: 10 (0)
Wis: 15 (+2)
Cha: 12 (+1)

Saves: 

Fort: +9
Refl: -1
Will: +2

+2 saves vs Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, Poison

Attacks:

Dwarven Hammer (+7 attack, 1d10+6 dmg, 20/x3, bludgeoning)
Claws (+7/+7, 1d8+6 dmg, 20/x2, slashing)
Magic Stone (+1, 1d6+7 dmg, +1d6+1 dmg vs undead, range 20, 20/x2, bludgeoning)


Skills:       Bonus/Ranks

Climb*:        +10/4
Heal:         +4/0
Jump*:         +14/4
Listen:       +6/4
Survival:     +8/4

*acp -2 with shield

Languages:

Dwarven
Common
Illiterate

Feats:

Self Sufficient (1st)

Racial Abilities:

Dwarf(+2 con, -2 cha, 20ft move, maintain move with medium/heavy, darkvision 60, stonecutting, weapon familiarity, stability, +2 save vs spells and poison, +1 attack orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 appraise valuables, +2 craft stone and metal)

Half Earth Elemental(+4 str, -2 dex, +4 con, +3 natural armor, Magic Stone 1/day)

Feral (+4 str, -2 dex, +2 con, land speed +10, +6 natural armor, 2 claws 1d8, Improved grab, darkvision 60, fast healing 2)

Class Abilites:

rage (1/day), fast movement, illiteracy

Equipment:

Dwarven Hammer
Leather Armor
Large Steel Shield

Spells Known:

0:

Create Water
Detect Magic
Light
Purify Food and Drink

1:

Entropic Shield
Jump

Spells per day:

5/4


Background:

It was decades ago that a young dwarf named Ezra was lost to a cave-in.  The child had been playing with his friends in an area of the mine long since abandonded.  When they heard rumblings in the walls, the children fled, but the smallest child soon fell behind.  His friends never saw what became of him, but they knew the tunnels had collapsed behind them, and they were forced to take that news back to Ezra's parents.

It was about twenty years later that the sightings started.  Dwarves working in the caves made reports of something moving down there.  Food left unattended would often go missing, and clawed footprints could be seen leading away.  Fearing that monsters had gotten into the cave system, the leaders of the community sent out patrols to investigate.  It was one of these patrols that encountered, captured and returned to the dwarf home with the creature.

Nobody could tell exactly what it was, but it seemed that the creature was very similar to a dwarf.  Too close for comfort anyways, it may have once been a dwarf, but now it was much less, a dirty, base creature.  They were still arguing over what was to be done with the creature when Ezra's mother came by.  She declared that the creature was her lost child.  Nobody else could see it, even her husband.  However, she was adamant, this was her child, and he should return home with her.  Most of the dwarves remained unconvinced, but the creature that had been so wild earlier actually seemed to have calmed down as soon as Ezra's mother arrived.

The creature was taken in, groomed, washed and given a home.  Eventually he became almost civilized living amongst the dwarves.  He had no memories prior to living wild in the caves, and he could never say whether or not he was Ezra.  Still, the woman who had taken him in refused to accept that he might not be, and so for her, he was Ezra.  He missed the freedom of the prowling the caves, but he liked the regular food and kindness that he received amongst the dwarves.  He worked hard amongst them, and his great strength and resilience eventually won him respect from the entire comunity as he toiled in their name.

Recently however, he has been getting more and more restless in his home.  He is prone to taking lost expeditions away from the dwarves.  He may be gone for weeks, and sometimes he has been known to leave the caves and travel overland to explore the world outside.  He keeps returning to home eventually, but as time passes, his journeys last longer and longer, and the time between them is less.  Maybe someday he'll find something interesting enough to keep him away from home forever.

Personality:

Ezra is a simple, uncomplicated person.  He takes great joy and lives his life for the basic pleasures in life.  He's most comfortable in the wilderness, but also loves the comforts of civilization.  As a result, he has been domesticated to an extent.  However, he lacks the propensity for lies that he thinks truly defines civilization.

He is a kind, caring soul as well.  Undeniably terrible when roused to anger, he still remains very gentle most of the time.  He likes to help people, and seeks to gain acceptance through it.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Ezra looks good at first glance. If the others would have a look at him as well (we have some good editors/proofreaders here), I have to run off to work.


Go ahead and pst Ezra in Penny's Place, eating dinner, perhaps.
He can either have been in town for a bit or be new, as you like...

*****************

I will be switching this game over to the Spell Point system from Unearthed Arcana, as mentioned.

Right now, you all have 3+1 for a Cha up to 19, 3+2 for a 20 Cha.

That's 4 1st leve spells,+ 6 Cantrips each per day. Much better variety.

off to work...


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay, as per the IC thread, I'm gonna be splitting up the loot. A question - how much do we figure belongs to Enyarra and The Boys, and how much to each the Miners? I want to give them their share, plus a bit, to help them get their feet back under them.

And Argent - is this one of the games you're going to be staying in - do we need to give Brahnz a larger or smaller (departing) share of the loot? Or do we need to recruit another member?


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2004)

Whew... finally posted.

I will address the issues the dwarf and Enyarra had with their shares soon. I forgot to include it in my post.

Say... after breakfast? 




Sorry to have let this thread go so long without posting. And just after The Villain made an appearance! Not to mention a new player - say - we going to re-recruit for Brahnz's spot?

I don't want the loss of two original players to put the nail in the coffin on this game. Uriel care to change the name of the thread to Recruiting? And update the names.

Oh, and I meant to say this earlier - is it Tzzecct or Tzzarcct? Uriel and ferretguy consistently disagree.


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2004)

Hey, I saw that Argent's back! Does anyone know if Brahnz will follow?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

Darn it...I'm digging through the posts , looking for a list of the weapons etc that you have to sell...grrr..

Sparky (or someone), just take half for the gear (as per PH/DMG), except for the master Worked gear (if it is being sold), take 75%. Those are a bit more rare and bring a higher bit'o coin.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey folks - a bit late in letting you know - I'm going to be out from now until the last week of July (gettin' hitched!). Whistler will attend the barbecue and does appreciate Tzzecct minding his sticky chitinous fingers.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Hey folks - a bit late in letting you know - I'm going to be out from now until the last week of July (gettin' hitched!). Whistler will attend the barbecue and does appreciate Tzzecct minding his sticky chitinous fingers.





Woohoo and congrats on Hitching Up.

I am terminally single myself, but I always enjoy seeing the look of pain on Ferretguy's face (who is hitched as well) when I mention the freedom to attend whatever concert/ debauch with whatever buxom (I like them, ahem...buxom) girl/ stay out as late as I like.


Congrats again.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Hey folks - a bit late in letting you know - I'm going to be out from now until the last week of July (gettin' hitched!).




Congratulations, and good luck with you lives together.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah...yeah....I always know you love tellin' me about all the fun I'm missin...
 But remember all those times I was a little psycho without stabilization...(driving really fast behind gas trucks come to mind with a slightly sweatin' Uriel....)

And congrats Sparky...and yes it is Tzzecct....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks!  It was a terrific wedding. *sigh* Happy.

Down to business.

There isn't a particularly good guide for cloth but I went with 50% of its stated value for my numbers. Assume that we gave Bolgrem his mace and allowed, as their conciences dictated, Morey, Daril and Bolgrem to give back any amount that they felt out of scale. 

Uriel... let me know how much, if any, they give up.

To Enyarra, Whistler reccommends depositing any of the amount she feels excessive with the local banking establishment as a trust for Wallam and Derry.

Tzzecct and Gabe (and me) need to add 64 gp and 5 sp to their totals for selling off the remaining weapons. We now only have the Scion's blade and armor. Still sniffing around for details. Forgot to ask the Smith... duh. 

That brings to totals to (in case you haven't added them to your sheets):

Tzzecct: 1 gem, 17 CP, 255 SP, 197 GP 
Gabe: 1 gem, 17 CP, 255 SP, 197 GP
Whistler: 15 CP, 255 SP, 195 GP


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm going to be in this fall's Ceramic DM contest so wish me luck and don't be too upset if I'm tardy posting if this heats back up.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 3, 2004)

well definitly good luck and have fun...hopefully this game will get going again soon enough..


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey folks, I'm going to bow out of this game. I've really enjoyed playing in one of Uriel's games and have enjoyed playing with the players as well, but I'm trying to streamline my online commitments. I'm still in a couple of games and am around in general - so you'll still see me about. I'll definately keep an eye out for this game, take care and get the sneaky bad guys. [repeated in the IC thread]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Hey, I saw that Argent's back! Does anyone know if Brahnz will follow?



The Draconic Ranger picks up Sparky in her arms and gives him a big wet electric kiss. "Who? Me? Sure!"

I just need to get up to speed.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't recall who it was in this game that knows Uriel IRL, but someone was asking elsethread if anyone had heard from him because we miss him and are hoping he's good busy and not bad busy. Any news?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 7, 2004)

well I do know him pretty well IRL and I think these days he is just a little busy to do much posting on this game (or even on enworld). I think this game is dead.....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2005)

I can still be here... I've really enjoyed this game and this group of characters... but am pretty overcommitted right now... :/


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 24, 2005)

Uriel! 
you're back my old friend!
Well hope the others get back in...


----------

